# Rice0031's Recruiting Process



## Rice0031 (7 Sep 2006)

Gather all ye round, sit thine person and listen the harrowing tale of Rice0031's recruiting adventures.
Now that I mention it, it really wasn't harrowing, but it sounds so much more _*dramatic*_ this way.

Twas a time, nigh 7 months ago, that a fine young fellow by the moniker Rice0031 decided to embark upon the recruiting process of his fine country's great army. Ok enough of this "ye olde English" bit.

In February (2006) I, for my own reasons, decided that I wanted to be part of Canada's military. Originally I was interested in joining the communications reserve. However, after thinking about it I changed my mind from  that to the combat arms.

So, after making up my mind, I strolled down to CFRC Ottawa and put in my papers. About one week later I was contacted and scheduled for my CFAT for the following week. After successfully completing the CFAT, and qualifying for almost any trade I would like, I was scheduled for my medical and interview.

These two tests took place approximately 2 weeks after the aptitude test. The interview was with a captain who made me feel at ease quite quickly; he knew what he was doing. The interview was not long, and ended with words along the lines of "well, Mr. Rice0031, I find you suitable to be a member of the infantry in the Canadian Forces". I was quite thrilled with the outcome of the recruiting process at this point in time.

Then, the medical. They did the standard "are you dying?" physical check-up to ensure I was in good health. The examiner found, what he described to me as, "a _*possible*_ low-level heart murmur." And this is where things get nuts. But I won't get into that, this is not a rant. To sum it up: several cardiologist appointments later (the first few appointments got cancelled by the doctor), along with consultations from my GP (who had the results of the cardiologist appointments), it turns out that not only do I _not_ have a heart-murmur, I'm in perfect health. No heart issues whatsoever.

Shortly thereafter I did the fitness test. I passed that no problem at all. Once again, I was very excited. The months-long detour that I was forced to take due to the medical portion (which, I have no quarrel with, I was just frustrated that appointments got cancelled, thus slowing down the process drastically), however, brought me _very_ close to the summer start date for BMQ.

It was too late, I had not completed my testing phase swift enough to make the cut-off date. 
Looking on the bright side, I had more time to train and shape up before BMQ. Which I did.

And now here I am, waiting to be sworn in. I've been contacted by the unit I am joining, and I was informed that I should be getting "the call" *today* to set a date for my swear-in.

The (finally he's done talking!) End

I am still very excited, and I guess the anxiety prompted this lame, horribly-articulated story.
I guess that, and a combination of a 3 hour gap between classes.

--Rice

EEK: FORGOT TO SPELL CHECK!!


----------



## navymich (7 Sep 2006)

Good on you for taking the plunge, and for also sticking it through the ups and downs of the recruiting process.  There will be many, many more of those ups and downs throughout your career, and if you handle them as well as you have handled this, you will be a great asset!  Keep us informed of your progress!  And remember, you still have time to switch to NAVY... ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Sep 2006)

Navy? What's that?


----------



## big bad john (7 Sep 2006)

Congratulations, you're making the right move.  I will be there for your swearing in!


----------



## xmarcx (8 Sep 2006)

Wooo! Congrats Rice!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Sep 2006)

Bang - on Rice0031.

Combats Arm is the shite.  If you haven't considered a Navy beret, maybe you would consider a black one?   ;D

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Canadian_Armoured_Corps

Armd Recce    *~We See It First~*  ( that was our Tp "motto" in 3 Tp)

congrat's and go get em!


----------



## Rice0031 (8 Sep 2006)

I got the call just now!!
For those who are interested (you know who you are): PM me for details and date.


----------



## patrick666 (8 Sep 2006)

That's awesome, good luck on your courses and keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## armyrules (8 Sep 2006)

Good job Rice and have fun eh? god knows I will


----------



## Rice0031 (8 Sep 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Combats Arm is the shite.  If you haven't considered a Navy beret, maybe you would consider a black one?   ;D



This is just the first step. I could end up in this trade for the rest of my mil career.
Who knows, maybe one day down the road I will switch into another trade.
Though what is this "Navy" that Mich person keeps talking about? Do they like, have boats or something?


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Sep 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Though what is this "Navy" that Mich person keeps talking about? Do they like, have boats or something?



Excellent, we've already indoctrinated you with a spite of the Navy! Congrats on the call, and best of luck with the CHO, Rice.



			
				Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> If you haven't considered a Navy beret, maybe you would consider a black one?



Only Res armoured unit around here that would work for him is Regiment de Hull, and it's French-speaking.


----------



## keaner (8 Sep 2006)

Congrats...keep your head up, stick on the ice, ears open, mouth shut..yadda yadda



> Who knows, maybe one day down the road I will switch into another trade



 When you get tired of walking everywhere you can come to the light and go EME  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Sep 2006)

Congrats Rice, show 'em what you can do.


----------



## Rice0031 (8 Sep 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Only Res armoured unit around here that would work for him is Regiment de Hull, and it's French-speaking.


Who says I'm going to stay res forever? I could end up in the regs one day.

And yes, I had hought of going armoured, but was disheartened when I learned the closest one is french-speaking.
...mon francais est tres terrible! And that's exactly why I can't join it.


----------



## Rice0031 (10 May 2007)

So, the harrowing tale of the young lad known as Rice0031 continues. Though faced by incredible challenges (...at least for a recruit!), Rice0031 has stuck the training process through, and will soon be graduating from BMQ! As of 13 May 2007, I will no longer be a Pte (R), but yes, a Pte (Basic). Bring it on, next stop: SQ 4 June 2007. 

Catch you on the flip-side.


----------



## Mike Baker (10 May 2007)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## GUNS (10 May 2007)

As one of the old soldiers who fails to fade into the distance, you are now a member of the biggest family in Canada.

Good luck in your new career.


----------



## deedster (10 May 2007)

Rice!
Way to go, man.  All the BEST.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 May 2007)

Hey Rice,

Glad to see you're getting there. Tomorrow's the big day. Apply yourselves in all aspects of your chosen path, and you will do well. And make sure you have fun as well!

One step closer to you silly pom-pom hat of perceived power.

Cheers from K-har,

Des


----------



## p_imbeault (12 May 2007)

Way to go Lucas, have fun and good luck.
No more PAT out to save the world eh?
Regards


----------



## Jacqueline (12 May 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## navymich (12 May 2007)

The end is finally in sight, where has the time gone?  Oh right, it was spent with you bitching and moaning about BMQ!  ;D  Just kidding...maybe...

You have done well, and will continue to do so I'm sure.  And if not, there's always the Navy! 8)


----------



## Brett (12 May 2007)

Rice graduates tomorrow. That's exciting. I hope he comes here when he's back to tell us all about it.

Congradulations Rice!


----------

